# Men: Are you a sensitive or manly man?



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Sensitive or manly? I dont want any fence sitters so just pick one or the other. If you are 51% manly and 49% sensitive then pick manly. 

I'm more sensitive than manly myself.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

As much as I like to think I'm sensitive, deep down I know I'm as hard as a rock :|

Fortunately, it makes SA less frustrating...

-Ryan


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm an odd mix. I can be overly sensitive with my own feelings and toward other people. I have very strong emotions and I worry constantly about other people's feelings and I'm easily hurt. However, I would rather spend my free time on the river fishing or in my backyard working on my truck rather than spending an afternoon at a museum or something of that sort. I'm by no means an alpha male or macho type but most of my interests would be considered manly. I would still consider myself more sensitive though.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

i'm more sensitive


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

"We're men, MANLY MEN! We're MEN IN TIGHTS!"


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

Very sensitive.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I chose manly, but I have the ambition to one day be a motorcycle ridin' transvestite. I have to move out of my grandparents house first. ; - ; None of this seems very manly, but I believe there is more to being a man than being a man--or looking like one.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

> but I believe there is more to being a man than being a man--or looking like one.


Amen!



Popeye said:


> I y'am what I y'am an' that's all what I y'am


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I had to go with manly as no fence sitting was allowed. I'm not into the standard male activities. I've never been to a pro-sports game in my entire life & never want to be. I don't even know the rules of most games. I have no idea how to fix a car. I can put in gas, washer fluid, and fix-a-flat and that's about it. I can change a tire if forced to. I don't like camping. I've never fished and don't want to. I've never used a chainsaw and know next to nothing about home repair. Men are supposed to know/do these things it seems.

But then I'm not into girly things either. Art museums would be burned to the ground if I had my way & we can toss every book of poetry on that fire. I can't stand frilly girly stuff & throw pillows & candles that have no purpose.

My manly side: I think in a very logical manner, which seems to be a very male trait. Women seem vastly more emotional. The only emotion I feel confortable expressing publically is anger with lots of swearing -- that's manly I guess. I like black and wouldn't be caught dead wearing a pink or yellow shirt.


----------



## Solstice 67 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am a savage, sensitivity eludes me. :b



UltraShy said:


> But then I'm not into girly things either. Art museums would be burned to the ground if I had my way & we can toss every book of poetry on that fire. I can't stand frilly girly stuff & throw pillows & candles that have no purpose.


 :lol

My home is unusually spartan. The only "art" I have ever had in my house was a Honda CR125 that spent last winter in my living room. So pretty and shiny, a real conversation starter!

I am the poster boy for the insensitive male!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm more sensitive than manly, although, come to think of it, I'm not much of either....


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> Sensitive or manly? I dont want any fence sitters so just pick one or the other. If you are 51% manly and 49% sensitive then pick manly.
> 
> I'm more sensitive than manly myself.


What's kind of funny, RX, is that you don't want any "fence sitters," but you provided an in-between option. :con :lol

I don't really know what constitutes a manly man. Is that one who works out every day in the weight room, slugs beers with his group of buddies, and let's out roars when his football team scores a TD? Or does it mean you have hair on your chest and covering your arms?

Maybe I'm on the sensitive side, around 53/47. :stu


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> My home is unusually spartan. The only "art" I have ever had in my house was a Honda CR125 that spent last winter in my living room. So pretty and shiny, a real conversation starter!


:lol I've been known to have engine parts inside the house from time to time and I have rebuilt carburetors at the kitchen table. I don't know if that's more of a manly or ******* thing :b


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

What exactly is "manly" and why is it considered the opposite of being sensitive?


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Urkidding said:


> RX2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sensitive or manly? I dont want any fence sitters so just pick one or the other. If you are 51% manly and 49% sensitive then pick manly.
> ...


No, I DIDNT put that in there. Some overzealous mod must have done that. I swear, I cant make one freaking post here without it being changed somehow. Not even a poll.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

RX2000 said:


> Urkidding said:
> 
> 
> > RX2000 said:
> ...


AND they didn't put a space between the words 'in' and 'between'. I have my guesses.... :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Things are seldom either black or white. They are usually some shade of gray. 

Although I have never liked "sports" as such, I do enjoy camping, hiking, caving, whitewater rafting as well as a number of other "manly" activities. I also enjoy walking in the rain, a quiet evening at homoe with a good book and have been known to get misty eyed while watching movies. 

I also can't type! So there! :b


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Things are seldom either black or white. They are usually some shade of gray.
> 
> Although I have never liked "sports" as such, I do enjoy camping, hiking, caving, whitewater rafting as well as a number of other "manly" activities. I also enjoy walking in the rain, a quiet evening at homoe with a good book and have been known to get misty eyed while watching movies.
> 
> I also can't type! So there! :b


Oh, that's okay. I thought it was Becky :lol


----------



## Solstice 67 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> > My home is unusually spartan. The only "art" I have ever had in my house was a Honda CR125 that spent last winter in my living room. So pretty and shiny, a real conversation starter!
> 
> 
> :lol I've been known to have engine parts inside the house from time to time and I have rebuilt carburetors at the kitchen table. I don't know if that's more of a manly or ******* thing :b


 :lol I did not work on it in my house, (I have white carpet in my living room) I displayed it, like a Ming Vase or a Picasso. That is still probably a ******* thing. 

Now that I think about it, I brought it inside because I could not bear the thought of it spending the whole winter alone and cold in the garage. Maybe I am more sensitive than I thought? :con


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

My boyfriend is a girly man, not a manly man. He is loveable though. :lol


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I am on the fence here. But a couple of guys here seem to have eschewed the 'Sensitive' option just because they're not crybabies. I think that to have SA, one needs to be extremely sensitive. I can't remember the last time I expressed any real emotion and I don't do crying, but that doesn't stop me from being sensitive.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> But then I'm not into girly things either. Art museums would be burned to the ground if I had my way & we can toss every book of poetry on that fire.


Art and poetry are not "girly" :roll


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm very sensitive.

And I'll kick the arse of everyone who says otherwise.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

(Note: Just to let everyone know so they won't be asking me why I posted this message twice on this forum, I have copied and pasted the below message form another simlilar thread because I think this thread is more appropriate for this message).

I had read another article about the subject of sensitive men vs. manly men and here is an excerpt from that article (a different article from the link I posted earlier): "Despite all the talk about women being 'liberated', 'modern', 'feminist', or supposedly 'complicated', the essential things women seem to find attractive in men haven't really changed in the last 500 years. Of course women don't want to be treated like prized cattle anymore - who does? All the same, women still like their guys to behave like men, not women with 'five o'clock shadows'. After all, that's what they have girlfriends for - to gossip, commiserate with, etc." So even if women say they want a sensitive guy, I believe what this article equates to me is that women want a man - not a girly guy. I think in reality women would prefer a man to act like a man. 

The author of the book goes on to say then says that manliness has been hijacked by feminism and advocates of gender-neutral society. He says, "We're losing the contribution manly men can make, and we're confusing women and men, who don't quite know what to do about manliness." I also agree with this. I hate to admit it, but I think fallen into this trap of being "brainwashed by feminism" as the author stated in the article. I've always gotten the message/impression from society that women want us (us men) to be sensitive and to be gender-neutral, instead of us being who we are - men. So I have tended to be more sensitive and gender-neutral, because this what I thought society wanted. I've always had the underlying feeling of, "Oh, we are all suppose to be the same. Women want us to be like them, sensitive and not act manly." And as the author suggested, this is what has happened to our society - that manliness is becoming less and less. 

Guys, I think it is good to be sensitive, but I think it is even more important to be a man. Have sensitivity, but don't let society brainwash you into being 90% sensitive and 10% manly. In reality that is not women want; they want men to be men, just as a man wants a woman to be a woman. 

Men of the world unite! Say it with me, "We are going to be Manly Men!" :hs

Lifetimer


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

...


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I am so manly, it's not even funny.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

> Our cultural messages to men and women are conflicting. Men are encouraged to express more of their feelings, while preserving their strength. Women are encouraged to be self-sufficient, but do so with feminine subservience.
> 
> Accomplished women are often judged as hard, tough and threatening. Men who cry or show vulnerability are viewed as weak and undeserving of leadership roles. Why do we give lip service to wanting each gender to change if we are not willing to enthusiastically endorse their efforts?
> 
> ...


I tend to agree


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Nyx said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > But then I'm not into girly things either. Art museums would be burned to the ground if I had my way & we can toss every book of poetry on that fire.
> ...


That's true. Most of the greatest artists and poets of all time are men. In history, women were not even allowed to become educated in art. Most of the women artists learned how to paint from a sympathetic brother or father because art teachers wouldn't take them as pupils.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I read in the book, The Smart Women's Guide to Power and Success, that women are traditionaly socialized to express every emotion but anger. And men, on the other hand, are traditionaly socialized to express only anger, and nothing else. It seems kind of weird to me, the more I think about it.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> I read in the book, The Smart Women's Guide to Power and Success, that women are traditionaly socialized to express every emotion but anger. And men, on the other hand, are traditionaly socialized to express only anger, and nothing else. It seems kind of weird to me, the more I think about it.


She's wrong, about men anyway. It's hard to find men reluctant to laugh. She'd probably be on firmer ground if she tweaked her statement to say that men are socialized to express anything except _weakness_.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Argo said:


> She's wrong, about men anyway. It's hard to find men reluctant to laugh. She'd probably be on firmer ground if she tweaked her statement to say that men are socialized to express anything except _weakness_.


 :roll

Some of us view the source of all gender as biological; trying to convince them otherwise is like trying to convince the Amish the world isn't flat.

So...I say let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

bluemonday said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> > She's wrong, about men anyway. It's hard to find men reluctant to laugh. She'd probably be on firmer ground if she tweaked her statement to say that men are socialized to express anything except _weakness_.
> ...


Well I wasn't really making a statement about what "the source of all gender" was, but okay. It's obvious that much of the differences between genders is biologically based, although socialization tends to accentuate those differences. There's nothing biological about women's long hair, shaved legs, the custom of their never paying for the date, or the vice versa for men. Nor, I think, is there anything biological about men "outgrowing" their habits of crying as a boy whenever they get an injury or something bad happens. It's training, like teaching a dog to go outside to pee.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Argo said:


> It's training, like teaching a dog to go outside to pee.


LOL- Sorry


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

bluemonday said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> > It's training, like teaching a dog to go outside to pee.
> ...


No apologies -- that's what it's there for!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I picked inbetween. Im not no girly man like Meggie said I am really!! Honestly I am just a nice guy who cares about other people is all. If that makes me girly then ladies pass me the lufa :lol 

Wait... I own a lufa... two actualy... :lol


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I had to go with manly as no fence sitting was allowed. I'm not into the standard male activities. I've never been to a pro-sports game in my entire life & never want to be. I don't even know the rules of most games. I have no idea how to fix a car. I can put in gas, washer fluid, and fix-a-flat and that's about it. I can change a tire if forced to. I don't like camping. I've never fished and don't want to. I've never used a chainsaw and know next to nothing about home repair. Men are supposed to know/do these things it seems.
> 
> But then I'm not into girly things either. Art museums would be burned to the ground if I had my way & we can toss every book of poetry on that fire. I can't stand frilly girly stuff & throw pillows & candles that have no purpose.
> 
> My manly side: I think in a very logical manner, which seems to be a very male trait. Women seem vastly more emotional. The only emotion I feel confortable expressing publically is anger with lots of swearing -- that's manly I guess. I like black and wouldn't be caught dead wearing a pink or yellow shirt.


i'm on your page except about the art thing. i can't stand paintings/poetry (i just recently admitted this) but i love literature and music.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Manly in my head, wimp in real life, so middle of the way option for me...


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> But then I'm not into girly things either. Art museums would be burned to the ground if I had my way


Art is not femminine. That is just what femminists would like men to think. Just like how men are supposed to be stupid and ignorant, like in commercials, right?

I swear to god i once heard this lady arguing men were too insensitive to understand classical music. Of course, amusing how the fact 99% of classical composers are male somehow managed to escape her logic, i wish i was there to point that out...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a mix, but more toward the sensitive side.
I play woodwind instruments for Pete's sake - I am a man and play the flute!


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I can be both...so I guess I'm in between, although I'm trying to be more masculine and less sensitive or care about what others say.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm a manly man. I fit most of the stereotype's pretty well except for being loud and obnoxiuous. Never share my feelings, exept for laughter and anger and i haven't cried since i was a teeneger. Also was in the special forces. The only feminine thing about me is i prefer cats over dogs.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

sensitive


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I tend to be more of the sensitive type.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The part of the poll results where the names are shown is WAY off :lol.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm a real manly man.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

aren't "manly" men sensitive...they type that's egos can get hurt easily and then they can resort to anger or violence..


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Josefz27 said:


> aren't "manly" men sensitive...they type that's egos can get hurt easily and then they can resort to anger or violence..


How dare you even suggest that!? (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Any cat men here?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Inside I'm very sensitive and caring, but on the outside I'm really aloof, I don't hug people or even say hello to someone unless they say it first, the main reasons are my shyness but also I don't feel like I know people that deserve my sensitivity. However in the context of liking sports, working with your hands and doing outdoor manly stuff I'm definitely not like that at all. I'm also quite feminine in that I don't express express things out loud, My animal preference list (favorite->least) is dolphins/whales (intelligent animals) -> monkeys -> cats -> dogs -> stupid animals which I guess could be considered feminine too.


----------



## payindews (Jan 19, 2013)

I am definitely the sensitive type. I wish I was more manly . I act on emotion and when I use to drink it was always the fruity drinks like wine coolers.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i think i'm not sensitive as much as i am scared of things (i don't feel like the opposite of manly is sensitive anyway, that seems too generous to me). for example if someone gets injured i will just be paralyzed by the screams and i wont rush to help if someone else can because i don't want to see the injury in case it is serious. 

but i get the impression sensitive is more appealing to the ladies than scared so in am happy to fit under that umbrella.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Any cat men here?


Who knows? :um


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> How dare you even suggest that!? (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


Hey, you leave that table alone.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess I'm somewhere in between. I pretty muc like all the stuff that a typical guy likes: cars, motorcycles, motocross, UFC, weightlifting, fishing, camping, hunting, and I refuse to drive anything other than a truck.
At the same time I am just a very affectionate person.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

And while you at it, define manly.

Edit, I'm confused. I must have not been on the last page.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i can be either one at any given moment depending how im feeling... when im happy i tend to be more sensetive, when im depressed i tend to be more the manly type


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't know the meaning of the word "sensitive".


----------



## jrocket (Apr 19, 2011)

How about a manly man that is sensitive?


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I object to these choices! It is not manly to not be sensitive!


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Sensitive and manly are not opposites.  You're asking two questions; sensitivity/insensitivity and masculinity/femininity. I chose "somewhere in between" because I have aspects of all four in fairly equal amounts.

I'm usually empathetic and I have SA so that indicates some level of sensitivity. But I have control of my emotions and I'm not very expressive. Sometimes I'm too cold to people, but I have strong feelings for others.
Some of my interests and behaviours are stereotypically masculine and some are stereotypically feminine, but most are neutral.
I'm a man, so aren't I "manly" by default, no matter how feminine I could behave? 8)


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Very sensitive.


----------



## jrocket (Apr 19, 2011)

A Void Ant said:


> Very sensitive.


Hello friend.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm hardly manly at all, but I wouldn't say I'm especially sensitive. It depends on the circumstances. Some people and situations I hold high empathy towards, others probably less than most people. From what I hear anyway. Maybe they have no problem pretending to care.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

sensitive, I never want to be a manly man.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like to think of myself as a manly man. I LOVE sports (especially football), guns, fishing, I used to hunt, I like "tinkering" with old cars and fixing stuff around the house. I like pickup trucks and sports cars. I've always been a big fan of the military and have a great deal of respect for Veterans. I lift weights. I'm crazy about the ladies. I like to eat meat (lots of it) and don't care if my house has the latest carpet/drapes/accessories or if it's perfectly clean or not.

BUT...

I have a severe anxiety disorder and being nervous most of the time doesn't exactly give off the aura of a "macho man". Soooo...I'm a walking contradiction of emotions. My SA/Anxiety/Depression keeps me from doing a lot of things I'd like to do. :stu


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Killer2121 is a real "manly man". He's shown that with his affinity for putting the female population down. :lol If that's a real man, then give me a sissy.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I have sensitive teeth. It's hard for me to eat ice cream.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I like to think of myself as a manly man. I LOVE sports (especially football), guns, fishing, I used to hunt, I like "tinkering" with old cars and fixing stuff around the house. I like pickup trucks and sports cars. I've always been a big fan of the military and have a great deal of respect for Veterans. I lift weights. I'm crazy about the ladies. I like to eat meat (lots of it) and don't care if my house has the latest carpet/drapes/accessories or if it's perfectly clean or not.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I have a severe anxiety disorder and being nervous most of the time doesn't exactly give off the aura of a "macho man". Soooo...I'm a walking contradiction of emotions. My SA/Anxiety/Depression keeps me from doing a lot of things I'd like to do. :stu


This reminds me of a moment in my US history class a couple semesters ago. The professor was discussing how the concept of manhood/masculinity changed in the late 1800s. We were listing off stuff that makes up a real man. And she mentioned real men eat a lot of meat....have to have lots of meat.... Then the 2 guys next to me started snickering.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

archaic said:


> What exactly is "manly" and why is it considered the opposite of being sensitive?


This times a thousand. Manly = stereotypes here we come.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> And she mentioned real men eat a lot of meat....have to have lots of meat....


Must...have...meat. Me like meat. Ugggh. :b


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Must...have...meat. Me like meat. Ugggh. :b


*snickers* :banana



komorikun said:


> Then the 2 guys next to me started snickering.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Hypersensitive.

I've always felt like less of a man because of it.

It wasn't _as bad_ in high school because I felt good abut myself playing basketball and especially football, but since those days it's been brutal.



Failure said:


> I'm a manly man. I fit most of the stereotype's pretty well except for being loud and obnoxiuous. Never share my feelings, exept for laughter and anger and i haven't cried since i was a teeneger. Also was in the special forces. The only feminine thing about me is i prefer *cats over dogs*.


:doh


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sensitive, trying to be a MANLY MAN.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm as sensitive as a fine tuned instrument, but built with reinforced steel.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I know how to get down to business to defeat the Huns. That's pretty manly.


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

I am on the sensitive side...


----------



## Adam04 (Jan 20, 2013)

I feel like I'm pretending either way.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

"Manly" men is such a stereotype. There are people who like certain things but I wouldn't look at them in a special light. Conversely, there are people who embody that mentality and I just view them as lunatics.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I wouldn't call my sensitive AT ALL, but I wouldn't call myself manly either... I don't really know what I am... I'm kinda aloof and apathethic, nothing really impresses me or fazes me ( is that how it's spelled? ).


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I don't think I'm overly sensitive--I can be in some situations, but most of the time I'm completely emotionally removed from whatever is occurring, and have little to no feelings of sympathy or pity.

I wouldn't call myself "manly" either; I have no interest in sports, weight lifting, or anything typically associated with "manliness". I spend most of my time studying, playing video games, reading, and programming, none of which seem to be "manly" activities to me...

So I'd have to say neither, even though you said not to, for the sole reason that I don't think sensitivity and manliness are polar opposites. I think you can be "manly" and sensitive, or only one of the two, or neither...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it's dumb to dichotomise sensitivity and masculinity. Men who worry about authenticating their manliness annoy me--it stems from insecurity.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Much too sensitive.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't think this dichotomy should be deemed as correct. I am sensitive, by which i mean that i examine things in detail, and am open to emotions (or at least try to be). "Manly" is such a bad term in my view. It is hard not to be a man if you are one, unless you still want to remain a child, but that is all.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

When out in public I pretend to be manly but I am actually really sensitive.


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm by no means "a man's man", I don't even know what that means. 

But I'm not overly sensitive. Only sometimes.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm a real mans man!

*crushes beer can on forehead*


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm such a very, very sensitive man.:no:blank:roll


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I had to go with manly as no fence sitting was allowed. I'm not into the standard male activities. I've never been to a pro-sports game in my entire life & never want to be. I don't even know the rules of most games. I have no idea how to fix a car. I can put in gas, washer fluid, and fix-a-flat and that's about it. I can change a tire if forced to. I don't like camping. I've never fished and don't want to. I've never used a chainsaw and know next to nothing about home repair. Men are supposed to know/do these things it seems.
> 
> But then I'm not into girly things either. Art museums would be burned to the ground if I had my way & we can toss every book of poetry on that fire. I can't stand frilly girly stuff & throw pillows & candles that have no purpose.
> 
> My manly side: I think in a very logical manner, which seems to be a very male trait. Women seem vastly more emotional. The only emotion I feel confortable expressing publically is anger with lots of swearing -- that's manly I guess. I like black and wouldn't be caught dead wearing a pink or yellow shirt.


I agree with parts of this, emotionally and thought process wise I'm probably considered manly, however activity wise I have little interest in traditional 'manly' activities such as group sports, cars or hunting/fishing/camping. With that said I don't have any particularly 'girly' interests either, though I wouldn't go as far as burning down the art museums as you suggested lol. My main interests are in things such as music, science and film. I probably know alot more about how the human body or a computer works than about how a car engine works.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Sensitive.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Idk, guess in between but defiantly more toward the mans man side. Im a die hard hunter/ fisherman, that competes in archery comps, play guitar and have played in metal and intrumental pink floyd style bands, Love kayaking, hiking biking, I love working on my car as well. Really dont whine about anything really, do have a hard time feeling sorry for people (unless they have a legit reason), Dont like talking about drama stuff at all. Hmm more I type the more I realize im not very sensitive at all lol.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Sensitive yet looking the opposite on the outside for some reason.

Must be a social anxiety thing 8)


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I am a human.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a big gun. Shut up about your fapping or I'll shoot all over you.


----------

